# Vim backspace delete



## Business_Woman (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Is there a way to make vim/gvim behave like ee and use backspace for delete instead of the delete key?


----------



## anemos (Sep 11, 2009)

```
echo "set backspace=start" >> ~/.vimrc
```


----------



## Business_Woman (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks a lot. The backspace thing really bugged me, untill now!


----------



## CodeBlock (Sep 12, 2009)

or :set nocompatible and :set bs=2

My full .vimrc is available: on github.


----------

